# Black ops 2



## boesebeck (14. November 2012)

Moin
Habe da mal zwei fragen....
1. Ist es normal das beim drücken der rechten Maustaste kein Fadenkreuz erscheint bis auf Sniper Gewähr und Pistole?
2. GTX 660m, i7 3610, 4gb ddr3 1600 mhz, 750gb Festplatte und win 8 spiel läuft auf minimalen Einstellungen 
bei ca. 20-30 Bildern pro Sek. normal? Wenn ich auf mittlere Details gehe ist es nicht wirklich spielbar was sagt ihr?


----------



## Herbboy (14. November 2012)

1. kommt drauf an, wie genau Du das meinst - im Multiplayer zB musst Du erst mit den Waffen jeweils einige Abschüsse machen, um das erste Visier freizuschalten, das ein Fadenkreuz hat - ansonsten zielst Du mit Kimme und Korn. 

2. jein... du hast ja offenbar ein Laptop, und eine 660m ist viel schwächer als eine Desktop-Karte GTX 660. Aber trotzdem sollte grad Black Ops 2 viel viel schneller laufen.


Für beide Probleme könnte es sein, dass Du nur mal bei nvidia oder beim Notebookhersteller nach aktuelleren Grafikktreibern schauen musst. Bei der Suche auf Nvidia.de halt drauf achten, dass Du als "Produktserie" die 660m-Series nimmst: NVIDIA Treiber Download 

Ebenfalls beim Notebookhersteller auch mal nach anderen neueren Treibern schauen.


----------



## boesebeck (14. November 2012)

1. Spiele bisher nur Kampagne und habe das Gefühl, das bei manchen Waffen nachdem ich die Rechte Maustaste gedrückt habe die Waffe ein Visier hat aber kein Fadenkreuz darin. Ist doch ein Bug oder nicht?
2. 306.97 glaube ich ist installiert aber das spiel läuft echt nicht gut. ich denke es liegt einfach an zu wenig Leistung oder gibt es ähnliche Systeme hier wo es besser läuft?


----------



## Olli16V (14. November 2012)

Hi,
Ich habe ebenfalls Probleme mit der Grafik
es läuft nicht mal auf Gering flüssig. Das kann nicht sein bei meiner Hardware und Treiber sind auch alle Aktuell habe aber keine lösung gefunden.
Hardware: Asus Crossair 4 extreme,8GB ArbSp, Zotac Geforce GTX 680, Amd II Phenom x6 1055T, Win 7

Jemand ne Lösung für mich?!?

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Herbboy (14. November 2012)

Die Leistung ist bei euch beiden an sich mehr als ausreichend, denn Black Ops 2 basiert auf ner sehr alten Engine, da hab sogar ich mit meinem X4 965 und einer AMD 6870 bei maxiamalen Einstellungen >60 FPS. Das braucht viel weniger Leistung als zB Battlefield 3. 

Vlt gibt es einen Bug mit Nvidia-Karten der 600er-Serie? So was kommt immer mal vor, dass ein Spiel am Anfang mit einer Karte XY Probleme hat. Und auch bei BlackOPs Teil1 weiß ich nocht, dass es in den ersten tagen unerklärliche Probleme auf manchen sehr gutenPCs gab, und auf schlechteren ging es wiederum einwandfrei...

Was auch sein kann: evlt stört der Virenscanner oder die Firewall?


und @Olli: auch ALLE Treiber aktuell?


@boesebeck: Deine Notebook-Karte mit der CPU zusammen sollte auf maximalen Details bei Modern Warfarre 3 80 FPS bringen - und Black Ops2 braucht an sich kaum mehr Leistung bzw läuft kaum schlechter. Was evlt bei nem Notebook noch sein kann: die CPU bleibt fälschlicherweise im Stromsparmodus - evlt da mal in den Energieoptionen schauen und auf "Höchstleistung" stellen

Und kannst Du zum Problem mit dem Fadenkreuz einen Screenshot von machen? Manche Waffen, die Du findest, haben halt auch ganz einfach ein Zielfernrohr ^^


----------



## jan879 (14. November 2012)

Hallo Leute, 

bin neu im Forum und sorry das ich mich mit meinem problem hier einfach mal anhänge. 

Mein Problem ist das sich black ops 2 nach ein paar minuten zocken aufhängt in allen 3 Modis und ich nach kurzer Zeit wieder auf´m desktop lande. Bekomme dann die Meldung Anzeigetreiber wurde nach einem Fehler wiederhergestellt und wenn ich das spiel über den Task-Manager beende geht die Meldung application running (das spiel ist zur zeit nicht verfügbar) von steam auf 

Mein System 

Mainboard : Gigabyte Ultra Durable3
Ram: 4GB DDR3 
Grafik: geforce GTX 580 1,5GB
Prozessor : Intel i7 Quad core 2,8GHz

Wäre super wenn jemand von euch ne Idee hätte an was es liegt

Danke schon ma im Voraus


----------



## Olli16V (14. November 2012)

Ich habe mein Problem Gelöst:
Meine Energieoptionen waren falsch eingestellt und habe PC jetz auch höchste Leistung statt energie Sparen


----------



## Herbboy (14. November 2012)

@Jan879: Sind denn bei Dir alle Treiber aktuell? 


@Olli: hatte ich ja für den Fall von boesebeck mit dem Laptop auch vermutetet, aber dass es auch bei nem Desktop-PC die Ursache ist, ist schon kurios.


----------



## jan879 (14. November 2012)

Ja treiber sind aktuell. Habs bei der Grafikkarte schon mit mindestens 5 oder 6 treibern von nvidia versucht ohne Erfolg.


----------



## Herbboy (14. November 2012)

und der Rest? Sound, Mainboard...? Virenscanner mal ausgemacht?


----------



## jan879 (15. November 2012)

Der Rest ist auch aktuell. Virenscanner hab ich ausgeschaltet.....Werds nochmal neu installieren vielleicht hilfts ja ^^


----------



## Herbboy (15. November 2012)

Rechtsklick auf das Spiel bei Steam, Eigenschaften, lokale Dateien und dort nach Fehlern prüfen. Muss man für Multi, Single und Zombie einzeln machen.


----------



## jan879 (16. November 2012)

Hab ich versucht,aber leider auch nix gebracht


----------



## Herbboy (16. November 2012)

Und Energieoptionen bringt auch nix?


----------



## jan879 (17. November 2012)

Ne hat auch nix gebracht


----------



## Herbboy (17. November 2012)

Dann hab ich keine Idee... entweder auf Patch warten, oder man muss um sicherzugehen windows mal neu draufmachen....


----------



## jan879 (18. November 2012)

Ja werd demnächst ma mein pc platt machen mal sehn ob hilf. 

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## LiquidGravity (19. November 2012)

Hi,
ich glaube ich kann da Licht ins Dunkel bringen werter Herbboy.

@Jan: Kann es sein, dass es sich bei der Fehlermeldung um irgend etwas in der Richtung "Nvidia Windows kernel mode driver reagiert nicht mehr und wurde wiederhergestellt" handelt?
Sollte dem tatsächlich so sein, so sei versichert, du bist nicht der Einzige mit diesem Problem. Eine richtige Lösung gibt es leider nicht und genau sagen, warum das passiert kann dir auch keiner. Es scheint sich dabei um ein  reines Nvidia Problem zu handeln. Es gibt nun genau eine Sache, die man machen kannst, um das Game spielen zu können ohne ständig auf dem Desktop zu landen.

--> besorg dir MSI Afterburner (damit kannst du die Taktraten deiner Grafikkarte ändern incl. VCore usw.) und takte deine Grafikkarte leicht runter. Bei mir haben 40 MHz geholfen
Du wirst jetzt sicher, genau wie ich vor einigen Monaten, mit fragendem Blick vorm PC sitzen. Es funktioniert tatsächlich. Warum weiß kein Mensch.


----------



## jan879 (20. November 2012)

@Liquid 

Jep. Genau den Fehler hab ich....Werd das ma ausprobieren...Bin jetzt keiner der sich gut mit sowas auskennt gibts ne grenze bis auf die man höchstens runter gehn sollte ?


----------



## LiquidGravity (21. November 2012)

@Jan: Das System von diesem Tool ist denkbar einfach und eigentlich selbsterklärend.
- Man muss zuerst die Taktraten freigeben um sie ändern zu können.
- Dann ändest du sie (bei mir von 800 auf 760Mhz)
- jetzt clickst du auf "Apply" und öffnest das kleine Schloss links unten (nun kannst du deine Einstellung speichen).
- Einstellung mit "save" speichern (hierzu kannst du zwischen 5 Ziffernblöcken wählen)
- Um ganz sicher zu gehen, beendest du MSI Afterburner und startest es neu. Deine Einstellungen sollten nun übernommen sein.

Im Programm gibt es noch ein Häckchen, dass du setzen kannst, damit Windows mit deinen Einstellungen startet (falls gewünscht). Ich glaube wir haben die Gleiche Graka also versuch es einfach mal in 10Mhz Schritten, schließlich möchtest du deine Graka ja nicht unnötig, in Ihrer Leistung, beschneiden. Aus eigener Erfahrung und laut einiger Berichte, sollten aber max. 40-50Mhz reichen, um das Game stabil zu bekommen. Der gleiche Fehler trat bei mir übrigens bei Battlefield3, Black Ops 2 und WOW auf. Seit her keine Probleme und nicht einen Absturz. Obwohl ich hier anmerken muss, dass das eigentlich keine endgültige Lösung sein kann. Ich glaube sogar, dass die Karten irgend einen Defekt aufweisen.

Gruss
LiquidGravity


----------



## sunsonic (23. November 2012)

LiquidGravity schrieb:


> @Jan: Das System von diesem Tool ist denkbar einfach und eigentlich selbsterklärend.
> - Man muss zuerst die Taktraten freigeben um sie ändern zu können.
> - Dann ändest du sie (bei mir von 800 auf 760Mhz)
> - jetzt clickst du auf "Apply" und öffnest das kleine Schloss links unten (nun kannst du deine Einstellung speichen).
> ...



danke für deinen Post...also bei mir hat es geholfen...


----------



## erdnuss16 (25. November 2012)

Guten Tag,

ich habe das Problem das ich wenn ich in die Zielvorrichtung wechsel kein Fadenkreuz mehr habe.
Habe auch schon neuen Update der Graka instaliert und ging 2 Games lang....jetzt ist das Problem wieder...
Screenshot: Screenshot by Lightshot

Danke im voraus wenn jemand eine Lösung hat.


----------



## Herbboy (25. November 2012)

Vltr. ne blöde Frage, aber da hat nicht vlt nur einer EMP benutzt, so dass deswegen der rote Punkt nicht funktionieren kann?


----------



## erdnuss16 (25. November 2012)

War direkt am Spiel Beginn also war kein emp an


----------



## Herbboy (25. November 2012)

Sind denn ALLE Treiber aktuell, nicht nur Grafik? Was für ne Karte hast Du denn? Hast Du mal mit unterschiedlichen Detaileinstellungen probiert, zB ob es vlt was mit der Wahl der Schattenart oder AntiAliasing zu tun hat oder so? Ansonsten mal das SPiel in Steam rechtsklicken, Eigenschaften, lokale Dateien und auf Fehler prüfen lassen.


----------



## erdnuss16 (25. November 2012)

ich hab eine Nvidea gtx275, ja hab schon alles durch... scheint aber mehrere das problem zu haben...


----------



## Herbboy (25. November 2012)

Kann es sein, dass das Problem evtl durch die alte Karte kommt? Die ist ja von der Generation her halt schon sehr alt, vlt sind Treiber und Grafik da nicht mehr drauf getestet worden...?


----------



## erdnuss16 (25. November 2012)

ne, weil wo ich es installiert hatte ging es ja, dann auf einmal nicht. da dachte ok ist der treiber...den neuen drauf gemacht, hielt paar games und jetzt geht es seit 2-3 tagen nicht mehr...


----------



## LiquidGravity (26. November 2012)

@Erdnuss: Habe ich das Richtig verstanden, dass lediglich das "Serien"-Fadenkreuz sichtbar ist und die freigeschalteten nur unsichtbar?

P.S. Du hast Windows 7 Aero oder?


----------



## erdnuss16 (26. November 2012)

genau alle freischaltungen mit fadenkreuz gehn nicht mehr nur serie. ne hab win 7 ultimate


----------



## Herbboy (26. November 2012)

Ich glaub er meint, ob Du bei win7 "Aero" nutzt, also als Design-Feature für Windows und die Ordnr usw. - evlt. verursacht das dieses Problem, hört sich jedenfalls so an, als kenne er dieses Problem...?


----------



## LiquidGravity (26. November 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich glaub er meint, ob Du bei win7 "Aero" nutzt, also als Design-Feature für Windows und die Ordnr usw. - evlt. verursacht das dieses Problem, hört sich jedenfalls so an, als kenne er dieses Problem...?



Ja, so meinte ich das. Ein kurzes Bemühen von Google ergab, dass dieses Problem wohl vermehrt, wenn nicht sogar ausschließlich, bei der Verwendung von Aero auftritt.


----------



## erdnuss16 (26. November 2012)

Das werde ich mal googeln wie ich das umstellen


----------



## erdnuss16 (26. November 2012)

geht bei mir trotzdem noch nicht...=(


----------



## erdnuss16 (3. Dezember 2012)

Push-geht immer noch nicht =(


----------



## RichardLancelot (3. Dezember 2012)

erdnuss16 schrieb:


> Push-geht immer noch nicht =(


 Wie weit bist du mit der Taktrate runter gegangen?


----------

